# "The Importance of Disney"?



## Th'DirtyDozen (May 7, 2010)

"Disney", Show, Race or Other? That is the Question...

So what is in a name? How many are there? What does it matter? And who cares?

There are so few of these birds in the world that I had a very hard time getting 9 all in one place. Their pedigree's are of the most trusted origins that I could find.

Once that name is gone from any pigeon's pedigree and gone from pigeon history, as being a living thoroughbred, it will be gone forever.

Are 9 enough birds to create a healthy flock to continue the name or breed?

Are these pigeon's heritage anything that would be worth saving for future generations of fanciers to enjoy?

I know that when I have shown these birds to small children, they like them very much. But when I mention that they are "Disney Pigeons" the children's eyes fill with wonder and awe. Then they all want a picture taken with them.

It is hoped by the pigeon's owner's and myself, that these birds may find some lost fame by being the focus of my research.

I am a research astrologer.
I have many friends that have many strange PhD-s ranging from Entomology, Quantum Physics, Biology as well as many others. I do not know everything and never would claim that I did. My main interests are in the works of Benoit Mandelbrot's fractal geometry and Stephen Wolfram's work that is described in his book, "A New Kind of Science". If you know your world and are comfortable in what you know, then I advise you not to see the Physics movie called "What the Bleep Do We Know?". But if you are brave, give that movie a peek and you may look at your birds as well as our world in a completely new light.

I am not here for the validity of my work, I'm just here to talk about these special (or not so special) pigeons and maybe find some new friends.

So what is the importance of Disney Pigeons in your thoughts?

Thank You and Many Returns

Th'DirtyDozen


----------



## c.hert (Jan 15, 2010)

You are over my head could you post something that starts out simple for me..c.hert


----------



## Th'DirtyDozen (May 7, 2010)

*Groucho Marx talks about Pigeons*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fysQsO51-OA&feature=related

Hope you like it,

Th'DirtyDozen


----------



## c.hert (Jan 15, 2010)

That was really nice of you and I did like it....c.hert


----------



## Big T (Mar 25, 2008)

http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/f14/pletinckx-and-disney-white-homers-history-31147.html

Read this: Disney had pletinckx birds but hawks learned the times of the disney show releases and waited on an easy meal. Not a good sight for young children in the park. But you will find that the white homing pigeon is that, a white homer. the breeds are named for the people who raised them. The more a person wins races the more famous the name. For your experiment only going five miles out the homing is not as important as flying ability and survival intinst.

Tony


----------



## re lee (Jan 4, 2003)

First Walt disney Passed in what 1966. His white race birds are long gone the line of whites that disney world has or had Have not been maintained for race purposes. I had disney whites myself. BUT raised and trained only the birds that made my selection Got rid of any that did not make my cut. ANY line of birds may have a begining then as they change hands the persons mark goes on them. How they put them together how they interpet there performance ect. A pedigree is a breeding record. Information of past performance and an idea if the bird in hand has the breeding to win or produce winners. Yes Names are big sellers Few meet the required level to be great or good birds. NO different then anything else a small number go on to become foundations to the furture. 9 disney birds means 9 birds bred down from the stock of the new disney birds NOT walts Birds. NOW i believe George Forman May have some of the old line disney birds Might check that out I am not sure But hansesns May have been that line I believe roy rogers whites were of the same old line. The idea is to cultive the birds With Whites I would go to good grizzle birds white cock over grizzle hens . Using the yung to cross back into the white birds. This is fasted way to get better race type whites ANY color would work If you wait the 3 year rule As 3 years brings white back into the loop more solid. Even blacks over white going for quality you get better whites But it takes time. Any color can be made in the pigeon known colors to perform Just Add quality to the color and improvements go forward White has been the neglected color When Winners are desired. but like said quality wins and is not color blind You can select for 3 to 5 years with your small number of birds before you must out cross. Which i feel out cross family line has allready been put into your birds.


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

Just a quick comment, Dirty Dozen...

I DO have "What the Bleep Do We Know"...I found it quite interesting and the film only reinforced my belief that

*Noting is impossible, only (currently) unknown* 

Will look forward to hearing more about your work and, oh yes, 

*WELCOME TO PT!! *

Shi and her birds: MR. Squeaks/Dom/Gimie/WoeBeGone/Rae Charles


----------



## Th'DirtyDozen (May 7, 2010)

*Disney World Loft Manager (retired)*

Donald Brumfield (Disney World Loft Manager Ret) told me that the Disney bird line would have no problem returning from 300 miles. So I have choosen two other release target areas that both have a very good larger lake area for testing.

Th'DirtyDozen


----------



## re lee (Jan 4, 2003)

Th'DirtyDozen said:


> Donald Brumfield (Disney World Loft Manager Ret) told me that the Disney bird line would have no problem returning from 300 miles. So I have choosen two other release target areas that both have a very good larger lake area for testing.
> 
> Th'DirtyDozen


I believe the later disney birds was more for looks then use Disney himself raised whites before he died. Those whites were usful birds. These white And decendeds have not by many who bought them been kept cultivated and there for would not hold true to there original line. The birds must stay tested and cultivated others wise yes they only become homers that may take a month to get home from a 100 miles. Mind and heart of the bird makes it want to gt home fast.


----------



## SmithFamilyLoft (Nov 22, 2004)

Th'DirtyDozen said:


> "Disney", Show, Race or Other? That is the Question...
> 
> So what is in a name? How many are there? What does it matter? And who cares?
> 
> ...


Any particular reason why you chose white pigeons ? Why not any line of genetically similar homing pigeons, of any color ?


----------



## Timber (Jan 6, 2009)

I believe they would. Unfortunatly though, Don has not kept them to the strick standards that are needed to get them to fly from 300 miles or more. I also know that he has crossed Bandit, Sion, and Stickelbaught birds into his remaining Disney Whites over the years. I do not think he is as active as he once was and the quality of the homing instinct has fallen drastically. 

It doesnt matter the name of the strain. That means nothing about the birds especially if they can not find home from any distance in relatively good time. Take your Disney Whites 5 miles a few times, then increase them to 15, then 25, 55 and so on until you reach atleast 100 miles. Then let us know how that "test" group does and the numbers involved in comparison to the number you have left. If the quality is what I think it is based on your postings, I could honestly guess that you would have only about 1/3 of the original number remaining. 



Th'DirtyDozen said:


> Donald Brumfield (Disney World Loft Manager Ret) told me that the Disney bird line would have no problem returning from 300 miles. So I have choosen two other release target areas that both have a very good larger lake area for testing.
> 
> Th'DirtyDozen


----------



## conditionfreak (Jan 11, 2008)

I intentionally have a descendant of Rin Tin Tin (the movie German Shepherd Dog).

There were actually several Rin Tin Tins (just like there were a few Lassies). Mine is descendant from Rin Tin Tin IV, which was my favorite.

http://www.rintintin.com/pedigree.htm

It means a lot to me to have a descendant of his. It means little to nothing to almost everyone else in my circle of friends.

I suspect that your having descendants of Disneys birds means little to nothing to most others, but if it means something big to you, then that is all that matters.

After all. Would I care if my dog meant nothing to anyone else but me? Nope. She's my Big Girl and I love her.

I collect high priced comic books. In our hobby, there is a company that encapsulates these comic books in sealed clear containers so that the front and back covers can be seen, but you can never actually read the book (without breaking the seal).

It is to preserve the books, but destroys the enjoyment of actually being able to read the books. Most of us get a book to encapsulate (these being the best conditioned that we can find), and many get the same issue in the poorest/cheapest condition they can find, to read if they so desire (I actually do not read comic books anymore but I do collect/invest heavily in them).

Your birds remind me of my comic book collection. Nice to show off and talk about. But in the end, if you can't read a book, it is like having homers that are not used to home. Worth little in the initial value and reason they were created to have and hold.

Try an experiment. Advertise some babies for sale, as "direct descendants of Walt Disneys famous white homing pigeons" and see what kind of response you get. Put them up for auction, start them at $5 each and see how high they go.

Do not get this confused with Really Really good all white homing pigeons, with great racing records. They can go for a LOT of money.

The results will tell you a lot. Average white homers will go for around 20 bucks or so on a decent day. Sometimes more with a good flying background. If your bidding gets to 50 bucks each. Then you got something worth preserving. If not, then it has to be looked at like I look at my Big Girl down from Rin Tin Tin.

Just fun to have. For me and possibly me only.


----------



## Th'DirtyDozen (May 7, 2010)

Timber said:


> I believe they would. Unfortunatly though, Don has not kept them to the strick standards that are needed to get them to fly from 300 miles or more. I also know that he has crossed Bandit, Sion, and Stickelbaught birds into his remaining Disney Whites over the years. I do not think he is as active as he once was and the quality of the homing instinct has fallen drastically.
> 
> It doesnt matter the name of the strain. That means nothing about the birds especially if they can not find home from any distance in relatively good time. Take your Disney Whites 5 miles a few times, then increase them to 15, then 25, 55 and so on until you reach atleast 100 miles. Then let us know how that "test" group does and the numbers involved in comparison to the number you have left. If the quality is what I think it is based on your postings, I could honestly guess that you would have only about 1/3 of the original number remaining.


One Dove Release Co came through with as many as I ever would need. They kept extreemely good records dating back to the original Sale from the Disney World Loft.


Because of Pigeon Talk;

I've had allot of response and I have enough donated Disney birds now to never have to worry about inbreeding. 100s of Disneys from one of the most reliable sources I could have.

I would like to thank Pigeon Talk for making that possible. THANKS SO MUCH!!!

I am using the white race line of Disney because they are not going to win the Sun City race anytime soon.

Choosing any other could have a gene in one that was from a bird like Supper-Crack show up. Having that happen would not establish a base line of low average to compare with. Even choosing a common white breed would not give such an accurate constant. It is impossible to get a real constant in a biological sense. But this is as close as it can come. France's Institut National de la Recherche Agronomique attempted to gain a biological constant in their work with 30 cloned cows and found that, though cloned, each of the cows cloned from one common cow were all different in some way.

Most of the race birds that are raised by many of you are just too good to have gotten a low average or average from. They are top of the line sports models that can survive in a competitive race. I did get to see a bird once that had won it's owner 163K. Pure Platinum I think it's name was. It looked like a jet aircraft without the jets. I couldn't tell where one feather ended and the next began. That was an impressive bird from a very impressive breeder.

These whites are mating naturally without any outside human tampering. Natural selection is one part of what is being looked at. "How we choose each other". 

Maybe I could get some of those 163K jet aircraft birds donated for studies after I get this white line evaluated. Because that is the goal. "To establish a parameter".

Point-Line-Plain-Solid, from these 100s of Disneys will come a focus in our reality. Or... nothing at all, only time will tell.

Thank You Pigeon Talk!
Th'DirtyDozen


----------



## Big T (Mar 25, 2008)

Th'DirtyDozen said:


> One Dove Release Co came through with as many as I ever would need. They kept extreemely good records dating back to the original Sale from the Disney World Loft.
> 
> 
> Because of Pigeon Talk;
> ...


Not to bust your bubble, but they are Disney white because of human tampering. Natural selection, catch you some birds in the park and breed from them. Since you are only going five miles and studing flock flying "homing" is not the issue. Just a thought.

Now admit it, those white birds flying have you hooked.

Tony


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

I also have some of these "Disney" bird relatives, I bought mine from a fellow who knows Don, he moved what was left from Disney, to his own loft and still breeds them for release.. Im happy with mine, they do not route though, like a race bird would, so they have to be kept in shape by alot of loft flying and some road training on a regular basis. Im sure they are a alot different now days as they would of been when Disney was involved.


----------



## sky tx (Mar 1, 2005)

O-Well I do not have any "Disney" birds---But do collect Racing Pigeon Bands.Don sent me 3-4 Walt Disney World Bands for my collection. I feel very Fortuniate in getting them. --I did swap one to a collector in the U K for a band from the Queens Loft.--So even the bands sre Special/Hard to come by---Thanks Again Don
I have about 5,000 different bands from 88-89 countries-
NOTICE--anyone/everone is welcome to send me bands -they no longer need or want--to add to my collection.


----------



## Wayne Johnson (Oct 1, 2010)

What kind of research would a "research astrologer" do? Are you a believer in the lines of power that converge on Disney Properties?


----------



## RodSD (Oct 24, 2008)

What is Disney and astrology got to do with the questions? I know that Disney birds were white pigeons and the last time I went there I saw a Redtail hawk chasing/harassing a Cooper hawk and I understand why Disney pigeons may have been eliminated for the show.

Are 9 birds enough to create a flock? Of course, a pair can breed 10-12+ birds a year. And if you just breed by themselves(inbreeding), then you keep the strain or family.


----------



## Wayne Johnson (Oct 1, 2010)

Here is an article about the history of the Stichelbauts.

http://www.pipa.be/artikelsnew/diffe...ters/stich.htm


----------

